# Potter, Da Vinci Code, Twilight, Girl with Dragon - the next huge hit..



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm interested to see which genre readers/writers think will produce the next big thing! I know it's impossible to predict but we can have fun trying...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

It's The Hunger Games.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised to see some good political books make it to the top. It's been a while since they have been popular, and some were very good. All The Kings Men was probably the best, and Last Hurrah was great. Gore Vidal's Best Man play became a movie with Henry Fonda in the Sixties(?). In some ways, Inherit The Wind was also a political book. But, all of these were set over fifty years ago.
    So, the genre can certainly perform, but it's been a while. Given the fierce political fights we see today, and the strong polarization of the electorate, I suspect the market might be ripe for a rebound in the genre.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry. Inherit the Wind is a play, not a book. It was then made into a movie with Spencer Tracy and Fredric March


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> It's The Hunger Games.


I second that!

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I also think *Cassandra Clare* is going to be a huge hit.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Ah, I'd never heard of that. Thanks for the heads up. Personally, I think it'll be an out and out horror book. I haven't read a great one in years though.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> It's The Hunger Games.


I keep hoping the real ending of the Hunger Games is written. Still cannot believe Mockingjay was the same writer as the other two!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> I keep hoping the real ending of the Hunger Games is written. Still cannot believe Mockingjay was the same writer as the other two!


I'm *this* close to re-writing it myself. You have no idea. It's a complete and utter travesty.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I really have to read this


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Yes, The Hunger Games is already a smash in terms of sales. When the movies start coming out, I think the series will penetrate mainstream culture in a big way, comparable to Twilight.

Justin Cronin's The Passage was a big summer read and Ridley Scott paid millions for the movie rights. There are two sequels to follow. It too should be big when the movies come (it's gonna make one heck of a movie, or maybe two -- long book), but that's probably a good 3 years away.

On a smaller scale, I expect Jennifer Donnelly's Revolution to be one of those books that the book clubs really latch onto and make it huge over time (like Life of Pi or The Help).


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe it's more of an American thing at the moment. I haven't seen 'The Hunger Games' so much in book shops in the UK


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> It's The Hunger Games.


Agree. Can't wait for the movies!!!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> I also think *Cassandra Clare* is going to be a huge hit.


I need to get to her books soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Agree. Can't wait for the movies!!!


YES! I hate to be so vain about it, but whoever they cast as Katniss is going to make or break the movie. If she can't pull off that cold, calculating demeanor, it'll ruin the whole thing.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I just finished The Hunger Games trilogy yesterday so I have that on the brain...not to hijack the thread, but I can't help wondering what the author was thinking when she wrote the 3rd book.  From the tone of it to our broken down heroine to deaths that get just mentioned in passing (if you've read it, I'm sure you know who I'm referring to) to the ending, it was incredibly, incredibly anti-climatic.  I was expecting to be "wow'd" like the first two books and instead was just...not wow'd.  I frankly hope they re-write the movie adaptation of the 3rd book so the character is more consistent and grows.

{steps off soapbox}

I really absolutely adored the first two books though.  I haven't read Cassandra Clare, so I'll have to check her out (and I haven't read the Girl with the Dragon etc etc yet either!).  Love this thread!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm enjoying the thread too, as I've not heard of 'Cassandra Clare' either. Keep the recommendations coming...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

cargalmn said:


> I just finished The Hunger Games trilogy yesterday so I have that on the brain...not to hijack the thread, but I can't help wondering what the author was thinking when she wrote the 3rd book. From the tone of it to our broken down heroine to deaths that get just mentioned in passing (if you've read it, I'm sure you know who I'm referring to) to the ending, it was incredibly, incredibly anti-climatic. I was expecting to be "wow'd" like the first two books and instead was just...not wow'd. I frankly hope they re-write the movie adaptation of the 3rd book so the character is more consistent and grows.
> 
> {steps off soapbox}
> 
> I really absolutely adored the first two books though. I haven't read Cassandra Clare, so I'll have to check her out (and I haven't read the Girl with the Dragon etc etc yet either!). Love this thread!


I know exactly what you're talking about. I think what Mockingjay shows us is that Suzanne Collins became a muttation.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

The Discworld Books.  I figure eventually someone will see the potential for a long, long, series of movies.  Not to mention the man's covered so much topically that he will already have had something covering whatever the next big fad is after vampired die out (heh).


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

RorySM said:


> The Discworld Books. I figure eventually someone will see the potential for a long, long, series of movies. Not to mention the man's covered so much topically that he will already have had something covering whatever the next big fad is after vampired die out (heh).


Wouldn't that be nice to see?

Although I think aspects of it like the Watch, or the Witches would make a better series on a premier channel. The books I feel just wouldn't make good movies.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Who predicted that a Swedish trilogy from a dead author would be the next big thing? Nobody. Predicting is useless. I think we are due for a big horror smash, real horror and not twinkly anything. A certain novel currently being considered by all the big publishers, with a female villain that is not one of the established types of monsters...yeah, that's what I predict will be hot.


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

A great thread, this! I'm going to try out the Mortal Engines series tonight as soon as I get home!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I think if Discworld was going to be a mega-hit it would have been that by now. It's been very successful though.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

What do you guys think of the song of fire & ice coming to hbo. I haven't read the books, but they are in my TBR, & I hear good things about them.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> What do you guys think of the song of fire & ice coming to hbo. I haven't read the books, but they are in my TBR, & I hear good things about them.


I really enjoyed the books; however, the series is not finished. I'm not sure what George R.R. Martin's delay is all about. He may have run out of creative gas on that series because he's written some other stuff since _Feast of Crows_ came out several years ago.

In looking at his official Web *site*, he states his last formal update on _A DANCE WITH DRAGONS_ was dated February 15, 2007, and he doesn't plan to say anything more on the series until he finishes that book.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Interesting. Didn't know it wasn't finished. Still, I'll have to read the books soon.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Me too, Monkey.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Who predicted that a Swedish trilogy from a dead author would be the next big thing? Nobody. Predicting is useless. I think we are due for a big horror smash, real horror and not twinkly anything. A certain novel currently being considered by all the big publishers, with a female villain that is not one of the established types of monsters...yeah, that's what I predict will be hot.


You know I would actually like to see that for once, a really great female heroine or/and a really great female villain. I think they could do great things with it. It wouldn't even have to be horror or paranormal but something slightly different from the norm.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> You know I would actually like to see that for once, a really great female heroine or/and a really great female villain. I think they could do great things with it. It wouldn't even have to be horror or paranormal but something slightly different from the norm.


Me too. For instance, I love the Nolan brothers' movies (The Prestige, Memento, The Dark Knight, Inception, etc.) but they all feature male heros/villains. The female characters are at most sidekicks, and this seems to be the case in a lot of movies and books unless they're romances.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Or 'The Time Hunters'


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> You know I would actually like to see that for once, a really great female heroine or/and a really great female villain. I think they could do great things with it. It wouldn't even have to be horror or paranormal but something slightly different from the norm.


I agree with this. That could be really incredible. The last book I read that featured this though was The Ruby in the Smoke, the first book in Phil Pullman's Sally Lockhart mysteries. I didn't like either the heroine or the villain in any way shape or form. The Golden Compass trilogy (I actually kind of refuse to call it His Dark Materials) on the other hand had a great female heroine and villain. What would be even more impressive would be to see this combination and not have them turn out to be related. It'd be too tempting to have Diana Vader shout down to Luna Skywalker: "I'm your mother!"


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

[email protected] Diana Vader made me laugh.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm glad you like my idea. I won't mention the name of the book, though I'm not sure it's self promotion if the book isn't published yet. When it does come out I will be all over the place talking about it.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

"Big things" in our book world rarely spill over into pop culture the way Steig Larsson has. The Hunger Games, honestly, already came and went. Even with movies, it won't be like Harry Potter where it builds a juggernaut. The difference seems to be if the books are continuing while the movies are rolling out. And TV is not the beginning of a surge, it's the end. At one time Charlaine Harris had 6 or 7 of the Top 10 bestseller slots but since the True Blood series, not so much--I don't know if people watch the series instead of reading books now or what. I expect the same of The Walking Dead--I don't see it driving a bunch of new consumers to the comics store. I'm not being cynical, I just think it takes a magical mixture of trend, opportunity, and a few very powerful corporate people with a good vision to make something hot. Honestly, if The Passage hadn't been published and marketed as a bestseller, it wouldn't have been a bestseller. And this is true of most bestsellers.

I use the litmus test of the "average person." Go to some people at work or in the mall and say, "What do you think of The Hunger Games?" or "The Passage"? Nine out of 10 will draw blank stares. Harry Potter? Everybody has an opinion, even the people who know nothing.

Don't forget. Readers are a rare, weird, and generally suspect tiny minority...

Scott


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_"Don't forget. Readers are a rare, weird, and generally suspect tiny minority..."_

I read some guy who claimed there are only 15 million readers in the US, where reader is someone who reads five books per year. I never saw any other stats, and find that number suspiciously low. But, I don't know. Does anyone know any good figures on this?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Why suspect, Scott?

And I don't know any figures, Terrence. I'd certainly like to.


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

Terrence OBrien said:


> _"Don't forget. Readers are a rare, weird, and generally suspect tiny minority..."_
> 
> I read some guy who claimed there are only 15 million readers in the US, where reader is someone who reads five books per year. I never saw any other stats, and find that number suspiciously low. But, I don't know. Does anyone know any good figures on this?


No, I don't have any hard numbers either, but I just have a feeling the "true number of readers" is quite low. There are just too many distractions for people nowadays.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree. Too many distractions in my opinion.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to those who recommended 'The Hunger Games.' I loved it and now off to buy the sequel. Can't get it on Kindle here though (in UK).


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

scottnicholson said:


> "Big things" in our book world rarely spill over into pop culture the way Steig Larsson has. ...
> I use the litmus test of the "average person." Go to some people at work or in the mall and say, "What do you think of The Hunger Games?" or "The Passage"? Nine out of 10 will draw blank stares. Harry Potter? Everybody has an opinion, even the people who know nothing.
> 
> Don't forget. Readers are a rare, weird, and generally suspect tiny minority...
> ...


This is so true. It's like a magic confluence of events that come together, but for the mega-hits that your average guy at the mall will know about, I think Scott is right--you have to have the movie tie-in along with a continuing series of books. If you don't have the books coming out before, during, and after the movie, you're not going to get the name recognition (or at least series recognition) that something like the Potter books has. (Ironically enough, I've never seen a single Potter movie or read one of those books, and yet I can probably talk quite a bit about it because I've just seen so many ads and heard so much about them. Now THAT'S recognition.)

BTW, Scott, I love your books--particularly the "speed dating" one. It's fun to find a fresh "face" in the horror world.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

That's interesting. Of course, the Potter books were huge here (England) for about two years here before the films came out. Obviously, the films expanded the fan base, like with Twilight, but they were already enormous hits.


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, even though the Harry Potter movies were good, I much prefer the books. So, much like the point of this thread, I'm left wondering what the next big children's/teen book craze will be.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Who knows, Manley? That's why we have lots of fun guessing


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

It's a good question, particularly in the Children's arena.

I thought maybe Anthony Horowitz would be the next big thing, but it never materialised. 

As for Discworld, in the UK we've had a few of the books being made into 2/3 parters on Sky - namely Hogfather, The Post Office, and the Colour of Magic. Had good casts too.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi riddler,

For some reason, I never thought Horowitz would. And I thought Skulduggery Pleasant would do better than it has, although it is quite successful.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

RorySM said:


> The Discworld Books. I figure eventually someone will see the potential for a long, long, series of movies. Not to mention the man's covered so much topically that he will already have had something covering whatever the next big fad is after vampired die out (heh).


Although Pratchett is an established, well-loved writer, I don't think anyone has yet made a really successful version of his books on film. Personally I think *Night Watch* in the hands of the right director could be a huge hit - after all, Lord of the Rings was always a popular book, but it was the right director making a film out of it that made it a phenomena (previous television/ film versions of the Hobbit were really poor).


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

There are some things, such as Lord of the Rings that people have been begging for for ages to be made into a good movie. Even the poor adaptions, fans would watch them.

I'm not sure that the Discworld books translate all that well to movie market where they have to have extremely broad appeal. They may be too clever to have enough broad appeal.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been frustrated with George RR Martin. I think you have an implicit contract with your readers once you start a series. To be honest, I think some of the problem is that he suffers from Robert Jordan syndrome, where he keeps complicating the plot and introducing characters and then he feels like he needs to follow every character and every thread from thereon out. After a few books, the situation spirals out of control.

Anyway, at this point if he ever finish the series I'll need to go back and reread everything because I simply can't remember what has happened at this point.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> _"Don't forget. Readers are a rare, weird, and generally suspect tiny minority..."_
> 
> I read some guy who claimed there are only 15 million readers in the US, where reader is someone who reads five books per year. I never saw any other stats, and find that number suspiciously low. But, I don't know. Does anyone know any good figures on this?


5?! I've almost read that many this week.

If you look at the huge hits they have caught onto something. Potter was able to tap into the new tween and teen market with something that didn't treat kids as kids. This can be seen in the carryover it has had into the adult audience. Dan Brown managed to get a copy of The DaVinci Code into papal hands and get lots of free publicity that way. Twilight, once again the teen market. And I have no idea about the Steig Larson books, they are boring, but didn't Oprah pick them up? So basically the next big thing has to capture the imagination of a market or draw acclaim or notoriety from a popular source. That way the word of mouth sells the book, regardless of anything else.

Anyway my pick would be for an e-book to hit it big. Something will hit a niche market that isn't supported in the mainstream to the same extent, that people feel better about reading on the bus to work on their Kindle (ever notice how many biographies people read on the bus to work?). I'd say a romance or sci-fi is going to hit it big. Just look at how well paranormal romance books (HP Mallory, Amanda Hocking) are selling at the moment.


----------



## markbeyer (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope some piece of writing that actually says something about life ... which Potter, Da VC, Twilight, &etc basically fail to do. Let's face it: if all we want to do is escape into our reading, then writers have failed their readers, the public, and humanity. 

READ GOOD BOOKS ...  javascript:void(0);


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Interesting point. Personally, I think Potter is quite exceptional but not really fussed about the others.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Loved Hunger Games, Liked Catching Fire, Disliked Mockingjay.x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Boompie.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think Hunger Games is the next big hit. Maybe after the movie is released but all those titles mentioned in the title have been worldwide successes and I haven't seen much publicity or hype for The Hunger Games here in the UK anyway.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

weekly boomp


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

For kids' reading, the DIARY OF A WIMPY KID books still sell like crazy; I've seen them compared to a cartoon Harry Potter in terms of readers.

I also think THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN is really gaining momentum.  I haven't read it yet, but my son just finished it and now it's my turn.  It's been recommended to me by no less than five people.

Julia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

MichaelWallace said:


> I've been frustrated with George RR Martin.


At least you haven't been waiting 13 years for the last book of a trilogy, as we have been for Dean Koontz's Christopher Snow series.  

Mike


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

No one knows and no one can predict because it's a weird confluence of book, timing, media, going viral, etc etc.  If anyone knew how it happened they'd be making it happen.  If Ronald Reagan hadn't held up Hunt for Red October, Clancy would still be selling insurance even though it was a good book.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with Bob, impossible to predict what will be big and what won't be.  Publishers don't even know, they just cross their fingers and hope and do as much marketing as they can.  But its word of mouth that sells the best.

A lot of people thought I am Number Four was going to be huge, but it kind of fizzled.

I mean there are some books I read, that I can't believe aren't huge.  It baffles me.  Like Michael Grant's YA series GONE.  I think its brilliant is so many ways.  

And there are some big phenoms that I think, really  Why??  Like Da Vinci Code.  I know WHY it hit huge, but his other book Angels and Demons is far superior in every way.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I think very shortly it will be more than a rumour. But which one of Amanda's books would be the next mass hit?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Any more?


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


> If Ronald Reagan hadn't held up Hunt for Red October, Clancy would still be selling insurance even though it was a good book.


That's a big thing I have noticed - the difference between normal and famed can often be just an appropriate tweet or name-drop away. Maybe instead of marketing to the readers, we should be snuggling up to people with lots of eyeballs on them. I wonder how many of Oprah's book-suggestions result in the writers getting a quick $100k?

Paul.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going with Stieg Larson's series (The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo), and possibly, The Art of Racing in the Rain.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

What needs to be understood is that Oprah can be a career killer in traditional publishing.  Numbers spike for Oprah pick, drop off for next book that's not a pick, then publishers thinks the writer is a failure as they always look at last book sales to predict your future.  Crazy, but I know several authors who Publishing has always had that weird luck thing for that big book-- but lots of people make a living by turning out well-written books on a consistent basis.  That's my focus.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


> What needs to be understood is that Oprah can be a career killer in traditional publishing. Numbers spike for Oprah pick, drop off for next book that's not a pick, then publishers thinks the writer is a failure as they always look at last book sales to predict your future. Crazy, but I know several authors who Publishing has always had that weird luck thing for that big book-- but lots of people make a living by turning out well-written books on a consistent basis. That's my focus.


That's one bit of nonsense I won't miss going indie. Ironic, isn't it? It was the coming of computer networks and their tracking systems which led to this system, which killed many midlist authors; but it is further development of computer networking technology which has made ebooks and online distributors possible, reviving the midlist.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

_Potter, Da Vinci Code, Twilight, Girl with Dragon...._

It's interesting. You can not predict what genre will take off. I wonder why Comedy hasn't blown up yet. Or Westerns. Maybe Westerns will come back. Like how Clint Eastwood brought it back for a while with Unforgiven. Everyone thought that genre was dead until that movie came out. And WOW, what a fine movie it was. So I guess it just takes a good book in whatever genre to do it, too.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

As far as genre specific goes, I think Joe Hill has a chance to be a truly great one and very possibly could be the next big thing. I think the next big thing in the western genre has to be Ralph Cotton. Cotton write these gritty almost dark westerns that would make awesome movies. If you're like me and like the old school sh!tkicker westerns, Ralph Cotton is the man.


----------



## Will Granger (Apr 12, 2011)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm interested to see which genre readers/writers think will produce the next big thing! I know it's impossible to predict but we can have fun trying...


Very hard to predict, but I am getting burned out on wizards and vampires.

Will Granger


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

*Joe Hill.*

Awesome.

Isn't he Stephen King's son?


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Ray, yeah Joe Hill is King's son, but Good Lord can he write ! _Hart Shaped Box_ was just awesome, I have not read _Horns_ yet, but I plan on it. My TBR list is getting pretty ridiculous at this point. By the way, those are some sharp covers did you do them yourself ?

J.L. McPherson


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

I made them =)
It's fun!

Joe Hill.... You know, I saw a picture of him. He kinda looks like his dad, but just a bit angrier, haha. 

I'm still waiting for horror to come back strong again, like it did back in the 70's & 80's with King and The Exorcist. It all changes with time. I really wonder what will take off next. The next HOT genre. Maybe books centering around the elderly?


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Elderly zombies maybe ?


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Whoa. You must be psychic  
That's the book I'm working on now. Cross my heart...............

Title is Get Kilt, about an energy pill called Kilt that turns bored old people into energetic zombies.


----------



## paisanofthedead (Apr 16, 2011)

Scary movies made by zombies....Handful of them trying to not get disposed of by large numbers of un-undead.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

rayhensley said:


> Maybe books centering around the elderly?


_Old Man's War_ just got optioned for film, so maybe...


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

That's great. We're certainly due a film where the zombies are the heroes and humans are the villains.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Ray, holy sh!t put me down for a copy ! Kilt sounds like my kind of book.


----------



## slpierce (Mar 2, 2011)

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo so long as they don't screw up the third like the Swedish one did!


----------



## jongoff (Mar 31, 2011)

I always thought Battlefield Earth had that potential, and still does. So does DUNE. Unfortunately, Travolta probably ruined any hope of there ever being a good Battlefield Earth movie. If anyone can do justice to DUNE it would be Peter Jackson, and I'd love to see him tackle it.

Another good series that I think would make a great series of movies is David Feintuch's Midshipman series.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, Travolta's Battlefield Earth was awful. Not read Midshipman. Thanks for that


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Hunger Games Trilogy, definitely!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, they're gonna be big movies


----------



## authorandystraka (May 4, 2011)

My bias may be showing, but I'll vote for crime novels every time--especially detective stories.  In order to be a huge breakout hit they usually have to include some other element--the murder must be part of some larger conspiracy, for example.  Just finished reading a British private eye novel by Stephen Leather called Nightfall.  Excellent character development with a good bit paranormal thrown in.  I thought I might be put off by the latter element, but Leather does a good job of integrating it into the plot with overdoing things.  An excellent read--kept me guessing until the end.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm with everyone about the Hunger Games being the next huge hit. But this thread made me think of something imagine _when_ not if one of Amanda Hocking's series hits it huge. How exciting will that be for us Indies when the rest of the world hears about this writer who started of self published and who's books were embraced by hundreds of thousands before she was ever picked up and published traditionally. I suppose they'll look at us a little different then.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

How true, Eli


----------



## Jessie8622 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just read a book on my Kindle called "Avery's Flight." Very new ideas - takes place in the future where humans have evolved to survive the changing enviornment. People line in water underground etc. Very cool. I also think "Divergant" will be huge if it already isn't - also set in future society - I guess I have a thing for that. If you haven't read those two definately check them out!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the "Girl" novels will just keep selling.  People seem to have an undying appetite for them and with the movie coming out, that will just fuel further interest.

I'd love for there to be a GOOD horror series that suddenly becomes a hit.  However, as you said, there hasn't been one in ages.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

What about The Velvet Atlas? It's getting some good early buzz.


----------



## GJThomson (May 14, 2011)

Thrillers with religious cults seem to be popping up in the Amazon listings. With AQ beaten down writers might eventually stop fearing the potential religious backlash and sell more in this space.


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Robots are getting a lot of attention because of Robopocalypse by Daniel Wilson. It's being made into a movie by none other than Stephen Spielberg. Could robots vs. vampires be next?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I sincerely hope not, Boyd. I'm a bit fed up with vampires.


----------



## Will Granger (Apr 12, 2011)

Carl Ashmore said:


> That's great. We're certainly due a film where the zombies are the heroes and humans are the villains.


I just watched "Ahh Zombies" on Netfilx, and it has that exact plot. it wasn't great, but I have seen worse, and plus, it's about zombies. It's not supposed to be good!


----------



## crimescribe (Apr 27, 2011)

Probably Jo Nesbo and his book The Snowman. It's been promoted all over the place by HarperCollins. It really sounds like they want him to become the heir to Larsson. His work doesn't really have the same singular qualities that Stieg and the others bring to their work, his relies too much on the traditional police procedural. Harry Hole isn't a crusading journalist but a Detective, still the way its being publicized they act as if he's the second coming or something.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I think people gravitate toward books that fuel their existing curiosity or their current fears. So... terrorism, government conspiracy, crime, medical mysteries, cults, and sex should remain popular for the next five or six eons. Just mix liberally with zombies or vampires to keep it fresh for the younger audiences and you'll have a hit!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

J.L. McPherson said:


> Elderly zombies maybe ?


completely off topic, but so funny!


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm predicting a major negative-utopia novel.  The twenty-first century version of 1984.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Divergent by Veronica Roth.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

My money's on you, Imogen  xx


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> My money's on you, Imogen  xx


Wow, pressure! Thank you for your vote of confidence, made my day. xoxo


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Ah, I know you can and will handle it, Imogen  xx


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Jeff Rivera (Jun 22, 2011)

I definitely think The Hunger Games is a given. I can also see one of Amanda Hocking's series as well - YA authors seem to get more popular each day. This is a great thread, it's adding to my ever-growing list of books to be read!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, Jeff, the film's release will take it into a whole new category of success. Can anyone think of anymore. I do like this thread. I'd heard the Emerald Atlas  by John Stephenson was going to be huge, but I;ve just finished it and wasn't that impressed.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I've noticed a trend toward Dystopian novels. I'm not sure if this will last, but The Hunger Games is just one example of this type of fiction. It may just start a new trend.


----------



## James Bagshawe (Jun 29, 2011)

I think Joe Abercrombie's realistic fantasy books are magnificent, but I doubt they'll be the next big thing. For those who suggested a horror book would be the next big thing, I think you're right, but we'd need a change of heart from the publishing establishment to achieve that. There's a decent thread about it here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73224.0.html


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers, Mun. Interesting thread.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Game of thrones is big in UK.


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow. I must be one of a very few who hasn't read The Hunger Games. So many books, so little time. . .


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Loved Book one, Tracy. Liked Book 2. Didn't enjoy Book 3. But that's just me.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm hoping it's going to be mine! But in the meantime, it has to be The Hunger Games, though I would personally love it to be Broken Sky by Chris Wooding. Such an amazing series.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Great reviews, Joseph


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Carl! These were reviews from teenagers at various high schools in Cardiff (apart from the last one, who is a children's bookseller). They all read paper copies that I was handing around the city, and they wrote me letters with these reviews in them. Shame they're not on Amazon for potential buyers to view, but I'm hoping I'll get some feedback on Amazon soon!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

It'll happen on Amazon, Joseph. Just stick with it


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

Jeff Rivera said:


> I definitely think The Hunger Games is a given. I can also see one of Amanda Hocking's series as well - YA authors seem to get more popular each day. This is a great thread, it's adding to my ever-growing list of books to be read!


Agree on all accounts.

The Hunger Games was awesome, even if the premise did creep me out. I'm curious to see how the movie turns out.

If you're talking about Hocking's Trylle Series, I read that, too. It's what inspired me to self-publish my novel. I stumbled onto Amanda Hocking via Joe Konrath's blog while researching how to self-publish a nonfiction title - which I did under my real name. Lexus Luke is the name my parents should have given me


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know if it will be the "Next Huge Hit", but my vote goes for James Rollins' Sigma Force series. I've really enjoyed the series so far (Currently reading "Doomsday Key", Book 6 of 7), and it should get more attention with a film in the works.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Next big hit, something we haven't seen yet...


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

A Discovery of Witches. I think there's a movie in the works.


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

I think it is always impossible to predict the next "big thing" otherwise people would be able to create it and it wouldn't be a surprise hit.

I have just picked up the Hunger Games (on sale on Amazon.co.uk) but haven't had chance to read it yet.  I hope Dystopian is the next big thing as that's what I've just been told my own series is... 

I am not sure that movies can make hits either - my impression is that Percy Jackson has not been a huge hit after the films...

Mike


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

An author in the right place at the right time...or someone who knows someone. Marketing is a wonderful thing.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Difficult to predict the next big hit with any degree of accuracy and frequency.  Just what is going to click and when with the public is a like being at the roulette wheel.  Easy to predict that a very popular established author could have huge hit, but much more difficult to predict those titles which come out of nowhere and rocket.  

Publishers have tried for years and 90% of their titles don't earn out...so roulette actually has better odds.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Hunger Games and Game of Thrones (go Team Spec-fic!) are the big ones at the moment and will continue into next year with movies and a second season coming.  As I always ask my friends, "Why can't I have an HBO series?"


----------



## Patrick Reinken (Aug 4, 2011)

sbaum4853 said:


> Yes, The Hunger Games is already a smash in terms of sales. When the movies start coming out, I think the series will penetrate mainstream culture in a big way, comparable to Twilight.
> 
> Justin Cronin's The Passage was a big summer read and Ridley Scott paid millions for the movie rights. There are two sequels to follow. It too should be big when the movies come (it's gonna make one heck of a movie, or maybe two -- long book), but that's probably a good 3 years away.


Couldn't agree more on _Hunger Games_ and _The Passage_. There are somewhat similar feels to those, with somewhat different demographics but escapism in both. The HG series is already doing great, and Passage almost certainly will follow - the movies will spike both, since movies can play such a vital role in expanding a book into a broader phenomenon.

Whatever's the next "big thing" would seem to be a relatively near neighbor to these, wouldn't it? I'm thinking escapist, given recession, wars, etc. And I'm thinking somewhat more mainstream science fiction might be a strong possibility. Both of the mentioned ones are apocalyptic, and apocalyptic had critical success in _The Road_, too. I'm starting to see it on television schedules, too.

I don't know if we're ready for something like that, though - it might just be _too_ depressing.

So I'm voting with Tara's suggestions a few entries up - _A Discovery of Witches_. It's close enough to the recent smashes to run off them, but is different enough to be a move away, too.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be checking out 'Discovery of Witches'. Thanks.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, and I did and it is very good


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

I expect it'll be either another fantasy piece or a mystery. Those seem to be the two most powerful genres, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Who knows, Josh  Who saw Stieg Larrson coming?


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Carl Ashmore said:


> I'll be checking out 'Discovery of Witches'. Thanks.


It's available in my region at last but OUCH the price! And with the exchange rate, even worse. But maybe worth it? Hmm. Time to get a sample...


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

Who can say?  It is fun to speculate though.  Who knows?  Maybe it is on this page right now.  Food for thought!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Jean, wouldn't that be something


----------



## John Nelson (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd like to see a modern adult dystopia thriller hit it big!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe it's just round the corner, Rich.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm *this* close to re-writing it myself. You have no idea. It's a complete and utter travesty.


Boy, do I hear you!!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Personally, I think the "DRAGONFLIGHT" books by Anne McCaffery have the potential to be huge. I hear they are making it into a movie. However, since there will have to be a ton of special effects, the quality of the movie will be a direct result of the budget. So we will see how that goes.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Never heard of Dragonflight. I shall look into that.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Never heard of Dragonflight. I shall look into that.


Maybe you heard it referred to as "The Dragonriders of Pern"? Anne McCaffrey Is an Amazing writer, imo. I am not entirely sure how reliable the stories of them becoming a movie are, but they would make a great movie! I would be surprised if you havn't heard of them, they are fairly well known, I thought.


----------



## thegreywolf (Sep 21, 2011)

It is a shame and also a blessing for books to be catapulted from popularity to global phenomenon by being turned into a film. A blessing for that book and a shame for all the others of equal or greater quality that never have the opportunity.

So, a prediction. Well, I believe that it will be the Black Libraries series on the Horus Heresy from the Warhammer 40k world. I think that in conjunction with the computer game series and a film that these books will be the next big thing. so there it is, you read it here first.

regards

Grey Wolf


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Carl Ashmore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm interested to see which genre readers/writers think will produce the next big thing! I know it's impossible to predict but we can have fun trying...


The next big genre is Dystopians of course. The next big author? me, of course


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

What's really exciting is that it may be a true crowdsourced phenomenon  instead of a predetermined decision. Aside from a few truly word-of-mouth exceptions, bestsellers are made and not born, at least in the old publishing model. The advance the agent sought for the book pretty much determined its entire fate--smash hits are set before the story even hits the presses.

With so many new publishing models, there are many fountains from which these great franchises can spring. I am not even sure we can use past performance to make future guesses. In other words, people are creating the bestsellers instead of being told "These are the bestsellers because they take up the entire front of the store." I find that very cool!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

That is, indeed, very cool, Scott


----------



## RichardSutton (Aug 21, 2011)

Next huge hit? I wish it were one of mine, but it's more likely that we're not seeing even the beginning of the end of George RR Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire Series. In the Sunday NY Times Book Review, 4 of the five books were in the top 15 mass market paperback list. Still.  In terms of sheer weight alone he deserves some kind of award! I just finished the series in hardbound, and it was 3,969 pages, weighing in at over 14 pounds and almost ten inches high, stacked!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And I've still not read any of them, Rich.


----------



## Rashaad Bell (Oct 7, 2011)

I think its going to be AMerican Gods by Neil Gaimen. HBO is doing a show on it in the same style as Game of Thrones


----------



## JuliaJamieson (Sep 19, 2011)

John Nelson said:


> I'd like to see a modern adult dystopia thriller hit it big!


This could very well be The Passage by Justin Cronin. I breathed that book for an entire week and I'm DYING for the sequel. Plus, with Ridley Scott involved, I think the movie stands a chance at being phenomenal.

Julia


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Right, Julia. Now I have to read it.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> I also think *Cassandra Clare* is going to be a huge hit.


It looks like you can pre-order an autographed copy of Clockwork Prince.

http://cassie-claire.com/cms/home

These covers are just amazing.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers, Kim


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. I think what Mockingjay shows us is that Suzanne Collins became a muttation.


I completely agree. I had to force myself to finish Mockingjay, but than Twilight's last book bites too!


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

I think, unfortunately, sometimes the answer depends on Hollywood - because that is when non-readers start buying books... 

But, on the upside, at least Hollywood can be good for authors - let's face it, in 10 years they'll probably be rebooting Harry Potter, Twilight, Da Vinci Code, Girl with the Dr- oh - hang on...


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I felt the same way about Mockingjay, Ami


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey, I was quite  impressed by the movie trailer to 'The Hunger Games.'


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Any more?


----------

